# One radiator is stone-cold; inlet pipe cold halfway down its run too



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

As the title says, I have a problem with one of my radiators. For the past two years it hasn't worked to any great degree; only warming in patches which I at first attributed to blockages in the rad itself (porbably still applies). It hasn't greatly bothered me thus far because I have a house to myself, and simply move to an upstairs room in winter months. 

The inlet pipe for the afflicted rad runs down the living room wall and, I'm not sure why I never thought to check before, moves from warm/hot along its upper reaches, to absolutely stone-cold around halfway down the wall. Thus, any water getting into the radiator is already cold.

I'm guessing this is due to a blockage in the pipe and was wondering if there any way to fix it myself? I rent from the council so can get them to come round and do it, but if it's something I can do myself easily enough without taking the pipes apart to clean them, then I'm open to suggestions.
The valve part which leads in to the radiator is nowhere near here so I'm less inclined to believe it may be in a closed position. The pipe runs cold literally around halfway down the wall with no distinguishing features save for the bracket which holds it to the wall.

Things I have tried so far: 
Bleeding the radiator resulted in nothing but water coming out; so there was no trapped air. This is something at least.
Hitting the pipe (yes :I) made no difference at all.


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Additional information: The radiator which is affected feeds off of the radiator above it, which has often leaked in the past. A connection perhaps?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If the water coming out is quite rusty looking, then the rad could be choked up and the cold water in that could be cooling what is in the pipe further up (guess).

If you are using a Combi boiler, then any leaks would show up as a loss of pressure in the boiler and you would be recharging it more often than you would normally expect to be.

If you do have a Combi - do you check the pressure after bleeding ?

I think as the system would probably need flushing, then your best bet would be to report it to the Council as well as the other rad that leaks now and again - that's what you pay your rent for.

They may just renew the rad as it would probably be more cost effective.


----------



## oxymoron_02 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's not a combi boiler, and I thought it would be easier to contact them about it. I was just hoping for something I could get done tonight. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's usually a drain valve at the bottom of a radiator and if you have a suitable size bowl and can put something down to protect the carpet/floor - then opening that up may help clear some of what may be blocking it.

It's going to be Monday now at the earliest that you can report this, so you have the weekend to have a go at it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Drain, disconnect the pipe (at the bottom - under the "clog", and run a snake up the pipe. That should be able to break the blockage loose and it will fall out of the pipe.


----------

